# Anyone else collect Hallmark ornaments?



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I was just posting on the Christmas tree thread and I was wondering if any other forum members collect Hallmark ornaments. I started in 1978 as a kid, and have made it a tradition to get at least one every year. 
I wish I would have collected a whole series, but i just bought what I liked, and unfortunately I didn't keep all of the boxes. I do have the first Frosty Friends issued in 1980, and the box minus the lid. 
Anyone else?


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

My son is a firefighter. I always give him the annual Fire Brigade fire engine. I think this is about the 8th year of the series....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have collected Hallmark ornaments for many many years. I think my first one dates from 1974...but it could be 1978. My Mom gave it to me as a gift. Guess what it is? A mouse with a needle and thread! ound:

Since then---I dabbled here and there but did not get serious about it till I had kids. Now--I have hundreds of them..a few series and of course each of my children got an ornament for Christmas because when they are married they will get all of their own to start their own tradition.

The last several years have been pretty tough of us financially....so I only get one here and there now.

I have more then a tree will hold really---but I can decorate every single branch with ornaments from tip to trunk and it is totally AWESOME! I no longer put them out anymore with Robbie the last few years and it takes many many days to do them,but it is quite cool when I get the energy. I have all of them with the exception of 2 or 3 in boxes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Used to collect some of the miniature Hallmark ornaments, mostly the Santas, with all their little boxes. Haven't for a number of years, however. After awhile, I just got to the point where I don't want anymore 'stuff'.  It is sort of fun to get it out, but I don't enjoy the putting-it-away part......at all.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I started collecting them when the kids were a little younger, but they said they liked the "old" ones better. The old ones are my Mom's and Grandma"s from the 1940's and 50's. I even have the Hallmark ornament Keepsake box and I think all of the boxes they came in. I'm thinking of putting them up on ebay.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I bet they are amazing too. They have guides that they publish and the values for each ornament. My book is about 14 years old and I'd like to get a new one.


----------

